# Gear and Equipment Deals Thread



## Nick (Oct 17, 2012)

Thinking since we have one for lift passes, we should have a general thread for other gear / equipment deals. 

I'll start; here is a 20% coupon code for REI --> 



> Secret Outlet Sale with many items already up to 75% off. Save an additional 20% with code AF20PERCENT. Select in-store pickup to save on shipping, otherwise it's $6 to ship to home or free shipping on $50 or more



Here is a link for skiing and snowboarding gear


----------



## Philpug (Oct 18, 2012)

http://shop.starthaus.com/store/pc/Outlet-c299.htm

Check out the Nordica and Salomon Closeouts...some VERY good deals.


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is a Google Offers for Jackson's Ski and Board in Norwood, MA --> 
*
$30 for $75 worth of merchandise*111 Lenox St., Norwood, MA

https://www.google.com/offers/home?...=0#!details/fb29348b9f2c0df0/V0467T077W9MQU9L


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 27, 2012)

Evo is having some sick deals right now. Just got a $160 pair of Burton pants for $73, free shipping on everything over $50 I think. Use "weatherreport" in the code field for 20% off.


----------



## Nick (Nov 30, 2012)

Skis.com is having a huge sale right now. It even made the front page of Slickdeals. Lots of stuff 20% or more off. 

http://www.skis.com/


----------



## Nick (Dec 2, 2012)

*Found elsewhere:

GoPro Silver Edition Hero 3 $225 + tax

http://search.sunandski.com/socials...=www&st=1&adv=0&mode=live&adv=0&Search=Search

*
Sun and Ski sports has a Friends and Family offer going on, 25% off items using code 4959.

Online they only offer the Gopro Hero 3 Silver edition $299

Using the 25% it brings it down to $224 

Free Shipping (7-12 days)

P.S. You can use the code for other items (there are a lot of exclusions)


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2012)

*Right on the home page on the left side. 

http://www.skis.com




			Womens Salomon Snowtrip 3:1 Ski Jacket for $149.95 - 50% off Retail + Free Economy Shipping
		
Click to expand...

*


> Skis.com is offering the womens *Salomon Snowtrip Ski Jacket at 50%* off for a Christmas deal of the day.


----------



## Downhill Threads (Dec 7, 2012)

I crushed my Christmas shopping list online this year. So many good deals out there. I'll share a few:

theclymb.com ... gotta sign up for a free membership first, but its worth the time. I got a pair of Columbia ski pants for 50% off, a helmet for 40% off, and super cheap ski dvds in the past. their deals change every couple days so worth checking back frequently. 

backcountry.com ... pretty sweet Stoic Bombshell jacket - 60% off and free shipping. always liked their customer service too. very helpful. 

:-D and if you want to shop a small business and support a fellow AZ member... 
www.downhillthreads.com ... ski t-shirts Christmas sale. 3 for $50 with free shipping. ($25 off)  (offer good through 12/15)


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)

REI offers an additional 30% off their already-reduced Clearance Prices on select The North Face items. Discount will be reflected in shopping cart. Shipping is free if you spend $50 or more, or you may select in-store pick up. For orders under $50, shipping starts at $5.99. 

http://www.rei.com/outlet

Ski specific deals http://www.rei.com/outlet/category/22000009/q/Skiing


----------



## marcy32 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone this is amazing


----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2013)

Arctery's Sidewinder jacket $345

http://www.evo.com/jackets/arcteryx-sidewinder-jacket.aspx

That's like $150 cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2013)

Stingray also on sale. Cheap cheap cheap! 

http://www.evo.com/insulated-jackets/arcteryx-stingray-jacket-2.aspx

*$299.40 - $374.25*


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2013)

Big Patagonia sale -- http://www.northriveroutfitter.com/brands/Patagonia.html

Save an *additional 20% offwith coupon code BUNNY or MATCHBOOK (redeem at final checkout). Shipping is free*


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2013)

Nick said:


> Big Patagonia sale -- http://www.northriveroutfitter.com/brands/Patagonia.html
> 
> Save an *additional 20% offwith coupon code BUNNY or MATCHBOOK (redeem at final checkout). Shipping is free*



Am I missing something on the R1's, can't find the size selection?


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 29, 2013)

Sierra Trading post has some good deals lately. Wait for the extra 35% or 40% coupon that stacks on top of the usual discount. 

I was looking at the 114 waist 186 length Fischer Watea which after discount checked in at 297$.

But ultimately pulled the trigger on the 120 waist 179 length for 411$. got an additional 11$ back using Fatwallet. 

Sent from a Samsung Fascinate running CM 10.1


----------



## Nick (Apr 10, 2013)

Big sale at Amazon

http://slickdeals.net/f/5960184-Spyder-Columbia-and-Salomon-Winter-and-Ski-Clearance-on-Amazon


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 13, 2013)

was up in  S VT near mount snow this weekend.  popped into First Trax ski shop and exercised all my self control to NOT walk out with a new pair of skis.

50% off in the store and they had 2 of my preferred skis  - blizzard bonafide and Atomic Alibi - in stock in my size.  thankfully they didn't have my #1 choice Line Prophet 98s otherwise my wife would have been pretty pissed at me.


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2013)

*Use coupon code FALL22OFF at REI Outlet (http://www.rei-outlet.com) for discounts on North Face and Columbia


*


----------



## dlague (Sep 22, 2013)

Evo's pre-season sale is now on!

http://www.evo.com/outlet-shop/preseason-sale/ski.aspx


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2013)

*The new GoPro Hero3+

*http://www.rei.com/product/867117/gopro-hero3-black-edition-helmet-cam-adventure-package

At REI.com use coupon code *FALLMEM13 if you are aN REI member to save 20%, making this camera $320.  (+ $20 if you need an REI membership for 1 year). 
*


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 4, 2013)

I/O google - $99

i love the look of these, price is pretty good too.  i just can buy without trying on tho

http://www.steepandcheap.com/steepcheap/gear-cache-item/776169?AVAD=1232_a50bf1c7


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2013)

Black Diamond Gloves at REI on closeout. Normally $65, now $23 with free store pickup. 

http://www.rei.com/product/859155/black-diamond-glide-gloves-2012-closeout


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> Black Diamond Gloves at REI on closeout. Normally $65, now $23 with free store pickup.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/859155/black-diamond-glide-gloves-2012-closeout



I got those from steep and cheap they are good gloves.


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2014)

20% off One Rei Full Price Item and/or 20% off One Rei-Outlet Item for REI Members when you apply coupon code *SAVE20 

http://www.rei.com


*


----------



## moresnow (Jan 8, 2016)

Just picked up a pair of Icelantic  Seekers for $175 shipped from Sierra Trading Post.

Keycode MVJ0878J

Good until midnight. 35% off (the ones I ordered were closeouts) and $.99 shipping.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 14, 2016)

Nordica Steadfast 
http://www.sunandski.com/p/34140616...ountain-skis?gclid=CKPPt7_vwc4CFQRehgodkfwOrw
Not as cheap as last year but still good


----------



## dlague (Aug 14, 2016)

I keep checking these out.  At $161 it is cheap but a bit long 10 cm longer than what I have now.

http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/dynafit-huascaran.aspx


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 15, 2016)

dlague said:


> I keep checking these out.  At $161 it is cheap but a bit long 10 cm longer than what I have now.
> 
> http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/dynafit-huascaran.aspx



Great price


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2016)

This a pretty good deal too at $249.97 - Dynastar Cham 117

http://www.evo.com/outlet/skis/dynastar-cham-117.aspx


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 6, 2016)

Hart is having an end of summer closeout sale on some of last year's models.  Up to 80% off.  None of their mogul skis are on offer, but their all mountain and big mountain skis seem to merit a look at these prices:

http://www.hartskis.com/closeout.html


----------

